# أجهزة تشخيص الاعطال للسيارات Obd Ii



## مجموعة الاجراس (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

الموضوع الذي نود طرحه اليوم وننتظر ان تشاركونا بمعلوماتكم هو
*اجهزة فحص وتشخيص الاعطال للسيارات الحديثة*

*ماهي اجهزة الفحص *
هي معدات تستخدم للاتصال مع البرنامج الداخلي للعقل لقراءة المعلومات التي يستقبلها العقل وقراءة الاعطال التي يسجلها العقل 
علما ان هذه الاجهزة لاتستطيع الوصول الى الاعطال الميكانيكية او الكهربائية العامة الا اذا كانت 
تحت المراقبة من قبل حساسات العقل مثلا اعطال ميكانيك المحرك في الرنكات او السلندر او ضغط الاويل بم لا يمكن التحقق منها بالجهاز لانها خارج دائرة المراقبة للحساسات 

*كيف تتم عملية الفحص*
تتم بواسطة الاتصال بين العقل والجهاز عن طريق نقاط ارسال واستقبال المعلومات التي توجد في كل العقول بالتصميم الاساسي للعقل 
وفي بعض الموديلات تتم بواسطة سلك واحد يسمى كي لاين حيث يتم من خلال هذا السلك عملية السؤال والجواب بين العقل والجهاز

*كيف يحفظ العقل القراءات والاعطال*
تصل للعقل قيم الحساسات المتصلة معه ويقوم بحفظ القيم في ملف خاص بجهاز الفحص وكذلك يقوم العقل بمراقبة قيم الحساسات اذا 
خرجت عن القيم المقررة يسجل عطل عن ذلك الحساس ويحفظ معلومات عن لحظة التعطل في ملف اخر خاص بالجهاز يسمى مسجل الاعطال 
وملف المعلومات المجمدة وعندما تصل السيارة للفحص يسأل الجهاز العقل عن كل الفقرات ويقوم الغقل بالاجابة عنها حسب مامخزون في 
الملفات التي ذكرت 

*تاريخ وصلة اجهزة الفحص*
توجد اجهزة فحص منذ الثمانينات للسيارات الامريكية واليابانية والاوربية التي كانت شائعة وكانت كل شركة تصنع وصلة او فيشة الفحص الخاصة بها ومن شركة تتفق معها 
وحتى بداية التسعينات بدأت الشركات الكبرى توحد فيشة فحص لمنتجاتها من السيارات 
ومن ثم مع دخول شركات كثيرة جديدة لسوق صناعة السيارات مثل الكوري والصيني والاسترالي ومن اوربا الشرقية وغيرها 
تولدت الضرورة لتوحيد نظام فحص السيارات في كل العالم فخرجت لنا فكرة فيشة الفحصobd i 
وبعدها تطورت فكرة فيشة الفحص الموحدة الى obd iiوذلك في منتصف التسعينات 
وفي مطلع الالفية 2000تم استحداث نضام الفيشة الجديدة للفحص وهي فيشة can bus


*انواع اجهزة الفحص الشائعة *
من الانتاج الامريكي 
snap on وهو جهاز متخصص بالسيارات الامريكية او الموردة لاميركا من دول اخرى
otc gensys وهو جهاز متخصص بالامريكي والاوربي والمورد لاميركا من دول اخرى

من الانتاج الاوربي 
global جهاز اوربي عام للسيارات في العالم و الاوربية خصوصا

من الانتاج الكوري 
carman scan وهو جهاز عام لكل الانواع من السيارات في العالم ويتخصص بالكيا والهونداي

من الانتاج الصيني
launch x431 جهاز عام لكل انواع السيارات في العالم ويتخصص بالاسيوي منها

واغلب هذه الاجهزة تحتوي الفيش القديمة للسيارات قبل توحيد الفيشة العامة او بي دي 2 
وحسب حداثة السيارة تكون عملية الفحص اعمق وادق وتتمكن من اجرا عمليات التصفير والتغيير في العمل واذا كانت قديمة كان الفحص سطحي للاعطال المسجلة وبعض القراءات العامة

*طريقة استخدام اجهزة الفحص*

*اولا *يجب ان تكون لنا المعرفة بالسيارة المراد فحصها من حيث النوع الموديل ونوع المحرك ونوع 
النظام الالكتروني ايضا في بعض الانواع يطلبها الجهاز للتحديد

*ثانيا *تحديد نوع فيشة الفحص الموجودة واذا كانت متوفرة بجهازك ام لا واذا كان البرنامج يدعم 
ذلك

*ثالثا *تحديد عام للعطل بالسيارة من خلال محادثة صاحبها لمعرفة الجدوى الممكنة من عملية 
الفحص

*رابعا*توصيل الجهاز بالفيشة المتوفرة والمناسبة على ان يكون البرنامج يحتوي السيارة المراد 
فحصها

*خامسا *فتح مفتاح السيارة وتشغيل الجهاز وتركه ليعد البرنامج ومن ثم اتباع تعليمات الشاشة 
الخاصة بالجهاز من خلال تحديد نوع السيارة وموديل السنة اذا طلب ونوع الفيشة 
المستعملة اذا طلب ونوع المحرك الموجود اذا طلب ايضابعد هذه الخطوات يبدأ الجهاز
بالمسح الالكتروني بحثا عن السيارة وعندما يؤمن الاتصال معها سوف يعرض عليك 
قائمة القائمة تحتوي المنظومات التي يمكن قراءتها في السيارة مثل المحرك engin
الكير الكهربائي a\t. البريك الكهربائي abs منظومة الاكياس الهوائية srs وغيرها من 
المنظومات ذات التحكم الالكتروني في السيارة

*سادسا *الان يجب ان نختار المنظومة التي نريد فحصها اولا مثلا المحرك قد يعرض علينا حينها 
انواع من المحركات ذو الكامشفت الواحد sohc أو ذو الكامشفت الثنائي dohc او 
يسأل المحرك ذو وقود خالي من الرصاص unlded او وقود يحتوي على الرصاص lded
ليحدد منطقة التوريد حسب النوع. او نوع السلندر اربعة مستقيم 4 in line او ستة 
v6 او ثمانية سلندر v8مثلا

*سابعا *بعد هذا التحديد يتم الدخول للمنظومة المطلوبة ويعرض علينا اختيارات الدخول لمسجل
الاعطالdtc لقراءة الاعطال السابقة المسجلة في ذاكرة العقل او اجراء عملية مسح 
للاعطالdelete dtc السابقة لتحديد الاعطال الحالية curent. Dtc فقط او قراءة 
قيم الحساسات الحالية data monitar او قراءة المعلومات المجمدة منذ اخر عطل
مسجل freaz fram data او اجراء عملية تحكم بتشغيل وأطفاء بعض المكونات 
التي يتحكم بها العقل مثل الفيتبمf.p. او البخاخ inj.المعين او الايسي iac وغيرها

*ثامنا *عند قراءة الاعطال المسجلة لايجوز اعتبارها اعطال فعلية دائمية وانما قد تكون سجلت اثناء
اعمال الفحص غير المدروسة لذا نقوم بتسجيل كل الاعطال التي نجدها ثم نقوم بمسحها 
من ذاكرة العقل لان العقل احيانا يوقف بعض العمليات بسبب وجود اعطال مسجلةومن ثم
نجري عملية تشغيل واطفاء للسيارة وشوط فحص تراي ونعود بعدها لقراءة مسجل الااعطال
لمعرفة الاعطال الثابتة من المتطايرة واذا وجدنا عطل ثابت نرجع الى قراءة الحساس الذي 
يمثله العطل اذا كانت طبيعية فالعطل كاذب او بمعنى اصح يسجل بسبب ضرفي للمحرك
مثلا يسجل عطل حساس الكرنك عندما تكون البطارية ضعيفة وعندما يكون المشغل 
السلف ضعيف بالتدوير للمحرك
وعلى هذا الاساس لايجوز اعتباره عاطلا الا بعد اجراء عمليات الفحص الكلاسيكية المعتادة
للبحث عن العطل لكن في هذا المثال نحن ضيقنا منطقة البحث عن العطل من خلال
استخدام الجهاز بالبحث

*هذه بداية ارجو مراجعتها بعناية وطرح الاسئلة والاستفسارات حولها*
*حتى نتحول الى عمق الموضوع*


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرأ اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات الجميلة ولكن احب ان اذكر بأن هنالك نوع اخر هو(max-scan- gs -500)
يقوم بقياس الكودات المتعلقة بالمحرك والكير الاوتوماتيكي ومن منشاء صيني
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## saad_srs (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (23 فبراير 2011)

الاخ طارق الاخ saad اشكر لكم مروركم على الموضوع وقراءته وان اممتن لاي اضافة من اي نوع 

( فوق كل ذي علم عليم )


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات يا امير


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي الوضوح في شرح المواضيع


----------



## اركان علوان (2 مارس 2011)

ماهذا الابداع يا مجموعه الاجراس


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (3 مارس 2011)

لا شكر على واجب هذا واجبنا اي استفسار او سؤال نحن برسم الخدمة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 مارس 2011)

اشكرك اخى على ما تقدم من مواضيع


----------



## اركان علوان (3 مارس 2011)

ألأخوان في مجموعه الاجراس انكم مبدعون بدون شك وانكم نار على علم ننتظر المزيد ونشكركم


----------



## حسين انور (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمه 
اخي انا اشتريت ELM327 software obd2 Blutooth interface 
واشتريت وصله تحويل من obd1 to obd2 
لكي يتم شبكها على نوع السياره دايو لانوس 1999 لانه الفيش ليس obd2 
وعندها قمت بعملية الشبك وكان كل شيء حسب المطلوب ولاكن صادفني عند محاوله القراءه هذا المسج وهو
communication error 
وتمت عمليه فحص البلوتوث على الموديل الحديث فوجدتها تعمل 
والوصله التحويل على جهاز الكارمان تعمل ولكن حينما اوصلهما مع بعضهما البعض يعطيني المسج المذكور
وارجو منكم الفائده وشكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (28 أبريل 2012)

عااااااااااااااااشت ايدك


----------

